

MySQL branch maintained and used at Google - aritraghosh007
https://code.google.com/p/google-mysql/

======
tszming
A little story about MySQL and Oracle at Google:

[http://eldapo.blogspot.com/2007/05/lets-get-real-
database.ht...](http://eldapo.blogspot.com/2007/05/lets-get-real-
database.html)

------
benohear
Any idea why they went for that over Postgres?

~~~
chc
Probably YouTube went for MySQL because that was a standard part of the LAMP
stack — in the absence of any compelling factors, just about any Web developer
in the mid-2000s would have chosen MySQL — and Google didn't see the benefit
to switching.

------
gphil
Anybody know what this is used for?

~~~
tonfa
At least in 2008, Ads and Youtube:

[http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-
release...](http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-releases-
more-patches-for-mysql.html) <http://highscalability.com/youtube-architecture>

~~~
tommyd
And still used for Youtube: <http://code.google.com/p/vitess/>

------
Cherian
Does any know if these changes went into Percona Server? I can save the
lookup.

